# Family background



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

On a recent application that I filled out it asked me for the names, address, and phone numbers, for immediate family memebers. Do they look at my familys record, if any? I have never had any problems with the police, but I cant say the same for my family. Would their police history hurt my chances? I moved out when I was 20, and I am 35 now, so I have been away from living with them for some time now.


Thanks for all your help


Philly


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

I don't see why your family members background would have an impact on you getting hired. They probably just want to talk to family members as part of your background investigation.


----------



## marlboroughpd (Dec 4, 2004)

My family is the same way, but my relative were able to get jobs. My relatives that are or were in law enforcement were basically the only good ones in my family other than those wanting to be a LEO in the future other than that, my family members are notorious liers, thieves, drunks, etc. My immediate family is good, they dont smoke do drugs steal and rarely lie and when they do lie its on a topic of little importance. They consume alcohol in small amounts and because they dont like the way the rest of our family is, we have basically disassociated ourselves from them except for a selected few. It has never hurt my reputation because they know how I feel about them.


----------

